# East Coast Outlaws first Slot Car Show and Races



## Paul R (Nov 3, 2009)

The East Coast Outlaws will be hosting a slot car show and races in Stafford Springs, CT the first weekend in May. We are hoping to make this an annual event. Come check it out!


----------

